# Info on New Garment Printers



## anthonydtgguy (Jun 29, 2011)

Looking to purchase a new Direct to Garment Printer. I have a an old tex Jet that continues to have problems. What new printer printer do you guys recommend?


----------



## NoLuv4Hoes (Jun 26, 2011)

........Idot


----------



## anthonydtgguy (Jun 29, 2011)

Thats the same printer I have now just with another name.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Depends very much on your business profile & requirements.

Last year we purchased the NeoFlex and 1 year on, we're delighted we did.


----------



## anthonydtgguy (Jun 29, 2011)

What are the details on the Neoflex?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

All American Manufacturing & Supply Co. > Where are you located?

They will be in Long Beach, CA for the NBM show > Long Beach, CA 2011 | The NBM Show

Request free samples:

Neoflex Sample Request Form


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

Go to a trade show and see them in action if you can. I have an Anajet Sprint and Melco G2. Like them both. Don't go cheap on the RIP software, this makes a big difference in print color quality.


----------



## anthonydtgguy (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool thanks guys what do you guys think about the Velici-jet and the freejet I think they will also be there.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

smartwear said:


> Don't go cheap on the RIP software, this makes a big difference in print color quality.


That is such a good peice of advice, the RIP is so important.

Here's a good thread discussing the RIP software:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t136523.html


----------



## thelogobiz (Jun 10, 2011)

Brother gt541 is not a new Printer, but I think it is the best choice, Im getting my 3rd GT541, it is a workhorse with around 80,000 prints each.


----------



## anthonydtgguy (Jun 29, 2011)

Neoflex is not for me thanks tho


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Anthony,

What is your budget? What are you expectations? Do you have a dtg already? If so, what are the issues your having problems with


----------



## anthonydtgguy (Jun 29, 2011)

My budget is $20.000 I have a tex jet but keep having reset problems. I expect to have a reliable printer I replace the print head about every six months due to head clogging


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Why don't you like the neoflex?


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Out Source and save your money for other investments.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree with outsourcing until your production is built up. However some people want the control of producing their own shirts.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

> control of producing their own shirts.


I agree and we find that sometimes when clients are a little to meticulous its sometimes best to let them pass. No offense to anybody....


----------



## anthonydtgguy (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm done with the printers that use cartridges they give me issues.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe its not the cartridges but the printer...


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

That would be my guess, as well (referring to the hardware, not the operator).


----------



## anthonydtgguy (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm actually looking to purchase the freejet 500TX it uses refillable bottles. I haven't heard any bad reviews about that printer


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

We have been down this road and ultimately it seemed the closed systems seem better. But good luck!


----------



## socalpress (Mar 18, 2011)

WholesalePrint said:


> Out Source and save your money for other investments.


I just checked out your site, and as I have found with ALL others advertising wholesale pricing, it is not cost effective to 'outsource' unless I am only interested in making $1.00 per item sold.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

So I guess none of our repeat customers make any money lol...the issue may be how much YOUR able to sell for.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

If you want to share the electric bill, rent, payroll, insurance, losses and any other expense we can negotiate a special price just for you hmmmm


----------



## socalpress (Mar 18, 2011)

WholesalePrint said:


> If you want to share the electric bill, rent, payroll, insurance, losses and any other expense we can negotiate a special price just for you hmmmm


I think that IS what I'm paying for. Upwards of $9 to $10 a shirt, I would not consider wholesale. If I had the cash to purchase a large volume to get the unit cost down, I might as well invest in the equipment and do it myself. I'm not trying to upset you personally or your company. I have got prices from several others with similar results, even local. So I'm having to do things myself, the hard way, and I'm getting frustrated. Sorry you got the brunt of my rant!!


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

With communication a solution can be found. Our fulfillment customers seem to be happy with a 25% -30% profit. It just takes a little figuring out. That's all no offfense all.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

socalpress said:


> I think that IS what I'm paying for. Upwards of $9 to $10 a shirt, I would not consider wholesale. If I had the cash to purchase a large volume to get the unit cost down, I might as well invest in the equipment and do it myself. I'm not trying to upset you personally or your company. I have got prices from several others with similar results, even local. So I'm having to do things myself, the hard way, and I'm getting frustrated. Sorry you got the brunt of my rant!!


You might want to consider what the contract dtg printers have into their business in regards to costs, equipment and other items necessary to perform the job in a professional manner. No, it is not the same pricing as screen printing... but most of the time you are not taking full advantage of dtg printing if you are running low to medium size runs in my opinion. In most cases, people that I hear make a similar comment as above need to have a better understanding of the pros and cons of the different decorating techniques that are available for the artwork / garment you are looking to print. This might not be the case for you though.

Just my thoughts,

Mark


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

socalpress said:


> I think that IS what I'm paying for. Upwards of $9 to $10 a shirt, I would not consider wholesale. If I had the cash to purchase a large volume to get the unit cost down, I might as well invest in the equipment and do it myself. I'm not trying to upset you personally or your company. I have got prices from several others with similar results, even local. So I'm having to do things myself, the hard way, and I'm getting frustrated. Sorry you got the brunt of my rant!!


 Without fail, whenever you see wholesale pricing on a "manufactured" item from the source..... The person charging you is charging you for labor, overhead, spoilage, prep, materials and adding enough to cover debt costs and maintenance. They fully understand what retail is(they do some of that as well), and their goal is to not compete with that if it affords them to stay busy longer. Charging a retail friendy "wholesale" price on most DTG platforms is tough because their price does not come down on a longer run.
With screen printing on 30 to 80K eqipment, One can recoup set-up costs in 10 to 30 minutes, then make 600% over cost. with DTG it's a struggle to maintain 40% on wholesale and keep it friendly for broker type sellers.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

socalpress said:


> I just checked out your site, and as I have found with ALL others advertising wholesale pricing, it is not cost effective to 'outsource' unless I am only interested in making $1.00 per item sold.


Just had this discussion with a clothing buyer regarding starting up a personal clothing line.

We pretty much summed up the pricing as:

If you can afford the quantities and you don't need/want 4 color process, then go with screen printing.

Otherwise, it was smarter to use DTG to prototype and do market tests. Yes you make only 25-50% of what you could have made if you screen printed the shirts, but financial risk was much lower as well.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

anthonydtgguy said:


> I'm done with the printers that use cartridges they give me issues.


Hello Anthony,

I think you will find many of the dtg users that have gone from a bulk ink system to a sealed system will say that is the best thing they have done. It reduces clogging in you head by keeping the ink consistency under control as well as cutting out contamination risks. We still offer a bulk ink system for the NeoFlex but it is highly recommended to go with a sealed cartridge system as it will prove to be highly beneficial.


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

anthonydtgguy said:


> Looking to purchase a new Direct to Garment Printer. I have a an old tex Jet that continues to have problems. What new printer printer do you guys recommend?


The best thing you could do is wait until October. Go to the SGIA show in New Orleans. You will see the best EVERYONE has to offer within a short distance of each other. At that point you will be blown away by what you don't want! It's real simple when you can see it all with your own eyes. Go to the booths, look to see what machines run all day everyday, look to see what machines are sitting idle with great prints on the pallet. Ask yourself why are the not running? Just observe and listen. Read up on all of the brands in the Printwear D2 edition that comes out right before the show. Bring it with you. Get educated before you get there!!!!!!! Cut thru the BS like like a hot knife thru butter. The digital custom tee shirt business is booming for those who have a plan, the fortitude and the money to execute it.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

socalpress said:


> I think that IS what I'm paying for. Upwards of $9 to $10 a shirt, I would not consider wholesale. If I had the cash to purchase a large volume to get the unit cost down, I might as well invest in the equipment and do it myself. I'm not trying to upset you personally or your company. I have got prices from several others with similar results, even local. So I'm having to do things myself, the hard way, and I'm getting frustrated. Sorry you got the brunt of my rant!!


Think about it this way.. if I run out of ink doing your shirts, my printers goes down or an employee calls in. Is this your problem?

Yes, ultimately it becomes your problem because its your customer but are you gonna come in and fix my printer or fill in for my employee. What if my utility bill or I have an unexpected business cost occur? Are you gonna make up the difference? I don't think so.. 

So those that have this theory "Oh, I might as well go do it myself?" 
Do you think these printers run on hopes, dreams and smiles? Do you think you are gonna be able to print right away even with DTG training? Its not like DTG printers are trying to overcharge you out of greed. We all have different set-ups, bills, experiences, and production bills. We have the advantage of printing more colors then some screen printers but have you ever seen how 1 black shirt is DTG printed? 

It doesn't matter how fast the printer is the same process is required. But again this isn't your problem, find a local DTG printer and ask to watch their processes or You Tube some videos. 
I am not saying screenprinting is easier then DTG but screenprinting has been around alot longer than DTG so resources and abilities are sometimes cost effective for a re-seller using screenprinting. 

Our inks, supplies and limited capabilities are the majority reasoning behind the higher costs. But, its our advantages and EXPERIENCE is what keeps alot of us in business. Hence, my tagline.. 

Just because we have become good at our prints doesn't mean we can still compete with screenprinters. Even competing with other DTG printers is hard, some are cut throat pricing and end up putting themselves out of business because they want the job. 

Ponder this.. if you are a re-seller and want wholesale pricing. You have an online business that doesn't require you to do anything but email and promote all from home. How is it any different than a DTG printer who works from home or even a shop? How do you think we get customers? We have to promote, do artwork and produce/ship your item. 

Basically, you have to sell your item at a higher cost, find a printer that produce quality results to back up your higher costs and be happy that you can sit in your pj's and just email and make money doing this without having to worry about the other stuff. 

So, if you see the common denominator (higher costs) with DTG printers ..then maybe that's because its the industry standard.


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

this is a great reply - *"Basically, you have to sell your item at a higher cost, find a printer that produce quality results to back up your higher costs and be happy that you can sit in your pj's and just email and make money doing this without having to worry about the other stuff. "*

Years ago I had a guy moaning about screen printing prices and he told me to "give him the best quote I had" I went to my file cabinet and pulled out the bill for a new MR Guantlet. I told him he could buy one of these plus the dryer, exposure unit, washout tank, inks and all the other stuf for about $150,000.00. After that he could rent an industrial space and sign a lease, start paying utilities and the employees to run the gear. The guy printed about 5000 shirts a year with me. So i figured out it would cost him about $5.00 per shirt to do his own work. 

I told him the one drawback was that he would have to stop sitting on his couch in his underwear eating twinkies all day while he talked to his customers. If he did this he could offer factory direct wholsale pricing to his customers.

This is laughable. ATTENTION ALL QUALIFIED DTG PRINTERS - Don't sell you craft cheap to yahoo's!


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Great post Kevin. In 20+ years selling equipment, software and supplies to the graphics industry the number one mistake I have seen is folks placing little or no value on their time - especially in the early stages. If you are not occasionally losing business because your prices are too high - your prices are not high enough.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

A great read, thanks.

We stopped being busy fools long ago.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Don-ColDesi said:


> If you are not occasionally losing business because your prices are too high - your prices are not high enough.


+1 for the above quote!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

It is something that many printer owners need to be reminded of: 

You are not in business to sell shirts. You are in business to make a profit. 
If you are not making a profit then there is no point for you being in business.


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

I remember the late COEDS used to say "Profit is not a dirty word". It still rings in my ears time after time.


----------

